# Que and Cruz 08 (full results)



## bill the grill guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are a few pics that we took.  Thanks for everyone who came and competed or just visited.  Mark your calendar for next year.  July 17th and 18th 2009.
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/564185180fBosYM
Full Results through 10th
Grand Champion
Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ

Reserve Grand Champion
Tarheel Smokers
Over All
3rd        Pigs on the Run
4th        Hossâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ
5th        Dizzy Pig
6th        Virginia BBQ Pirates
7th        JDâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Smokin Misfits
8th        The Princess and the Pig
9th        Tar River BBQ
10th      Scrmin Nite Hog

Chicken
1st        Tarheel Smokers
2nd        The Princess and the Pig
3rd        Tar River BBQ
4th        Chix, Swine & Bovine
5th        The Crazy Rednecks
6th        Hossâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ
7th        Big Câ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Stew and Que
8th        Gooney Creek BBQ
9th        Smokin Jayâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Byrd Mill BBQ
10th      Pot Belly BBQ
Ribs
1st        JDâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Smokin Misfits
2nd        Virginia BBQ Pirates
3rd        Chix, Swine & Bovine
4th        Pigs on the Run
5th        The Princess and the Pig
6th        Tar River BBQ
7th        Lucky Dog
8th        Hog Town Boys
9th        Hossâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ
10th      Dizzy Pig
Pork
1st        Pigs on the Run
2nd        Dizzy Pig
3rd        Hossâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ
4th        Scremin Nite Hog
5th        Pot Belly BBQ
6th        Gooney Creek
7th        Chix, Swine & Bovine
8th        Mr. Wooâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ
9th        M&H BBQ
10th      Tarheel Smokers
Brisket
1st        Virginia BBQ Pirates
2nd        Pigs on the Run
3rd        Chix, Swine & Bovine
4th        Tarheel Smokers
5th        Ashburn Barbeque
6th        Texas Ribâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ
7th        JDâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Smokn Misfits
8th        Dizzy Pig
9th        Gooney Creek BBQ
10th      The Princess and the Pig
Non-Dessert
1st        Dizzy Pig
2nd        Hossâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ
3rd        Serial Grillers
Dessert
1st        Hossâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s BBQ
2nd        Pigs on the Run
3rd        Buttâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s on Fire


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.  Some nice rigs.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 21, 2008)

I encourage anyone who can make the trip to put this on their schedule for next year. Makes for a great weekend combining camping and bbq. We had a bunch of family there and ended up judging the 'Anything But' and Desert contests. It was great fun.


----------



## lc in va (Jul 22, 2008)

This was a blast. I was some of the family with Bertjo44 and I will be back next year. Thanks Bill, Matt, and Mike for a great time.


----------

